# Tripple Threat BBQ in Harrington ,DE. 4-10&11,2015



## ges58 (Mar 21, 2015)

Any body going to the Tripple Threat BBQ in Harrington, DE. on 4/10,11/2015? It is a KCBS event.


----------

